# Beginner ISO perfect starter Canon. WWYG?



## Nicole808 (Sep 17, 2015)

Looking for my first DSLR. I'm taking some classes and I need a Canon DSLR. I want something I can grow into. I really love photography and I see myself getting a lot of great use out of this camera!  What do you think the best fit would be for a beginner that's a fast learner with lots of room for growth?


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 17, 2015)

You may want to give a budget and if you know, what type of photography you are most interested in.


----------



## Nicole808 (Sep 17, 2015)

Probably portrait work mainly I have 2 little girls, 15 months and 3 years. I would say I want to keep it under $800. But if there is a much better camera for just a little bit more I would look into it.


----------



## waday (Sep 17, 2015)

Canon EOS Rebel T5i DSLR Camera Kit with 18-135mm STM Lens B&H

B&H has a good deal on a Rebel t5i. It comes with an 18-135mm lens, holster bag, 16 gb card, 50 sheets of 13x19 paper, and a Pixma PRO-100 printer. The only hitch is that you have to do a mail-in rebate for the printer. But, $907 isn't a bad deal, considering the camera/lens combo alone is $850...


----------



## Derrel (Sep 17, 2015)

I would buy something with newer sensor technology, and significantly higher image quality, and significantly (as in meaningfully apparent and "real-world") better dynamic range. Compare the Canon Rebel T5i vs the Nikon D5300


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 17, 2015)

Why do you need a Canon?


----------



## Nicole808 (Sep 17, 2015)

The classes I am taking you must have a Canon.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 17, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Why do you need a Canon?



Yep.



Nicole808 said:


> The classes I am taking you must have a Canon.



Oh. Honestly to grow with you I'd suggest the 70D over the T(x) series. It will be a little more expensive but the video of the 70D is supposed to be very good. It is a camera that you can for sure grow and learn with.


----------



## wyogirl (Sep 17, 2015)

There is also the T6i and T6s.... newer sensor and more features.  Around $800-900.


----------



## Rob5589 (Sep 17, 2015)

Canon EOS Rebel T6i DSLR Camera with 18-55mm Lens 0591C003 B&H 

This and an extra battery and you are pretty set within your budget. It has newer tech than the 5i for a small increase price wise.


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 18, 2015)

Nicole808 said:


> The classes I am taking you must have a Canon.


 ?????

Never heard that one before.

What exactly can a Canon do that a Nikon or Pentax could not ?

I would also simply outright refuse to get forced into a system this way. Free choice of system is the holy birthright of a photographer.


----------



## goodguy (Sep 18, 2015)

wyogirl said:


> There is also the T6i and T6s.... newer sensor and more features.  Around $800-900.


I'm with you on that one, get the T6i or T6S, I think its currently Canon's best (affordable) APS-C sensor.


----------



## goodguy (Sep 18, 2015)

Solarflare said:


> Nicole808 said:
> 
> 
> > The classes I am taking you must have a Canon.
> ...


I totally agree with everything you say, I dont get this, you pay for photography course yet they are forcing you to buy Canon ?
Sorry but this just sounds weird to me, something is fishy here!


----------



## snowbear (Sep 18, 2015)

Fanboy U?


----------



## Rob5589 (Sep 18, 2015)

Solarflare said:


> Never heard that one before.
> 
> *What exactly can a Canon do that a Nikon or Pentax could not ?*
> 
> I would also simply outright refuse to get forced into a system this way. Free choice of system is the holy birthright of a photographer.



Well, if you have to ask...


----------



## Nicole808 (Sep 18, 2015)

Solarflare said:


> Nicole808 said:
> 
> 
> > The classes I am taking you must have a Canon.
> ...


You're totally right! But I've always been parcel to Canon. I've had a Canon point and shoot that I loved and a good friend of mine that is a photographer and she actually shot my wedding and all my girls major life events (so far  ) recommend that I get a Canon as well.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Sep 18, 2015)

As recommended by a spokes person for Canon.


----------



## waday (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Rob5589 (Sep 18, 2015)

Nicole808 said:


> You're totally right! But I've always been parcel to Canon. I've had a Canon point and shoot that I loved and a good friend of mine that is a photographer and she actually shot my wedding and all my girls major life events (so far  ) recommend that I get a Canon as well.



Buy whatever feels best to you. Recommendations are great but, not necessarily unbiased. Best part is both make some great gear so you cannot go wrong either way.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 18, 2015)

Nicole808 said:


> The classes I am taking you must have a Canon.


This is usually because the person teaching the class(es) only knows Canon.
and can't help the students if they use something else - normally with the menus, camera features, etc.

This is also common in other areas such as musicians going to college where the professors recommend a specific brand or two. Simply because that is what they were taught on and the "tone" is what they perceive as a good tone versus other brands.  ie, they know what they can accomplish with a specific instrument to a specific tonal quality and how to achieve it.

Sometimes you just have to go with the flow.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Sep 18, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> Nicole808 said:
> 
> 
> > The classes I am taking you must have a Canon.
> ...



When I was in high school we were told to only buy the Casio version of a scientific calculator. there was one or two people who had Sharpe and the teachers would always struggle to understand these units


----------



## soufiej (Sep 20, 2015)

It's always fairly easy to spend other people's money.

What you are suggested may not be your best option when it is the camera someone else would prefer to own.  So take any recommendation- even my own - with a grain of salt.

The current SL1 is Canon's lowest priced DSLR.  

It is capable of image quality essentially identical (for all but the most advanced shooter in all but the most uncommon instances) to any other consumer grade DSLR Canon presently produces.   

I'll say it again; it is capable of image quality essentially identical (for all but the most advanced shooter in all but the most uncommon instances) to any other consumer grade DSLR Canon presently produces.  

The skills and creativity of the user will far surpass the differences in Canon's DSLR camera line after you have used the SL1.



The SL1 menus are somewhat less accessible for fine adjustments - most of which a student will be a long time accessing or are a one time set and forget option - than are the menus found on more expensive Canon DSLR's.  

That, IMO, is it's most significant knock.

The touch screen technology of the SL1 though often makes it the more useful camera in many situations.

The SL1 has a fixed LCD screen vs a movable LCD.    

How important this might be is completely dependent upon how you prefer to use the camera.  The SL1's viewfinder is as good as you will find on Canon's DSLR's IMO.  

IMO - and, of course, my opinion has been influenced by what I own - you can buy a SL1 for low dollars and have a base line camera that will take photos as good as your are capable of taking.  

You will have money left over for better lenses and accessories which will more than compensate for any technical disadvantages to a "budget" camera.  

Shop Canon's refurbished on line site; Canon EOS SL1 18-55 IS STM Lens Kit Refurbished | Canon Online Store

That price is about $150 below typical retail for the SL1 with a kit lens.  The kit lens included in that deal is very good.

You'll still have a one year warranty from Canon on refurbished cameras.  

$150 will go a long way towards other items you'll want in the future.

All that said, buying on line is often not the best option for a student.  If you buy locally, you can find local after-the-sale assistance from a good, local independent camera shop.  It will cost you a bit more but such advice and information can prove to be priceless for the average student photographer.

DPReview Gear of the Year: Canon Rebel SL1 / EOS 100D

Recommended Cameras

(BTW, you can buy the SL1 and still afford a Canon "S" series camera.  While not a DSLR in the strictest sense, it is a great little carry around, in your pocket "enthusiast" camera with very good image quality and the mechanics of a traditional DSLR.  You'll get shots your classmates with the big and bulky DSLR's can't take simply because you can have an S series Canon with you at all times.  Just my opinion.)


----------



## centauro74 (Sep 30, 2015)

For her case the canon 70D is a good option,  plus shooting video with the dual pixel AF is really helpful.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 30, 2015)

Nicole808 said:


> Solarflare said:
> 
> 
> > Nicole808 said:
> ...



Then it makes more sense, especially if your friend will let you borrow lenses and other accessories.  You can try things out prior to spending your hard earned cash.


----------



## PropilotBW (Sep 30, 2015)

BananaRepublic said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Nicole808 said:
> ...



I agree.  It's not limitations of either system, it's the limitations of the knowledge of the professor.  Maybe it would be better then to not spend a lot of money if you don't end up liking the Canon.


----------



## Punisher911 (Oct 13, 2015)

I agree the "forced product" is a bit weird.... However, I do love my 70d and the touch screen will spoil you....  It is my first DLSR as well and I too take photography in college.  A reputable camera shop should help you with a used purchase too.  Even a mail order/online place like Procam or B&H, etc can offer nice used gear often with a return policy you won't get off Craigslist or whatever.


----------

